# Mothers cage mate ate a baby



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't even know how to start this off, I'm literally shaking from shock. I went to check on my expecting does because my calendar said to remove the male today. I noticed one of my females had made a huge nest so I peaked inside and sure enough she was in labor. I began to get a cage set up for the boy (which literally took 2 minutes) but when I came back my other female mouse was eating one of Velvets babies...she ate the head completely. I put dad, mom and 2 other expecting does all in individual cages. Sadly, the baby was dead. I've heard of mice eating other mice babies, but she literally ran into the nest, grabbed a baby, killed it and began to eat it in less than 2 minutes. She is pregnant as well, do you think that has something to do with it? Do you think her litter is safe with her once they are born or will she kill her own babies as well? I put her in my bedroom to keep a close eye on her because she is expected to have babies any day now. Any advice is greatly appreciated. We are pretty shaken up over here.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I had 4 pregnant does all at the same time and they were all in together. three of the does gave birth in one day and the last one was still huge and the babies started making squeaking noises and at the time she was on the other side of the cage and she went racing over into the nest, grabbed a baby and ran and ate it. As with you it was really quick and the baby was dead but when she did give birth she was fine with her own babies. Maybe she didn't like the sound they made, I dunno what my mouse was thinking.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

There is not much you can do to prevent that, so don't blame yourself. I know it must be horrible for you.
What I usually do is I put the expecting mother in a cage for herself about a week before expected date of birth, but I know that can be hard to determine. And then I give her a friend when the babies are about a week old, so she's alone with the little ones for about two weeks.
But I know that it is not strictly necessary. Take feeder breeders for example, they let the pregnant does stay in the group all the time, and it's rare that something like that happens.

For the little baby-eater, there's nothing much you can do either. All you can do is wait and see. IF something happens, take the remaining babies and put them in with one of the other litters and see if the mom there wants to take the babies.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

That's sad. I'm sorry. I've had something similar happen to me before too. Jathy is right, there's not much you can do but don't feel guilty. I'd make sure everyone is in their own tank which it sounds like you have done already. Just give them their peace and quiet and let nature take it's course. The expecting mother should be okay but I would suggest keeping her by herself just in case.
Are the other babies okay?


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys! Thanks so much for responding. It makes me feel a lot better knowing im not the only one this has happened to. Everyone is now in their own cage. I gave the mother enough food and water to last her a couple of days so I wont disturb her. I just checked on her babies because she took a eating break and I think I counted 10. All have milk bellies and are looking healthy so I hope nothing else terrible happens! I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> Everyone is now in their own cage.


 Yay! This is the only way to be perfectly confident that it won't happen again. Sorry you had to go through that. I don't even use nannies anymore because I just don't want to worry that this will happen.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

hey everyone! so just a little update. the mama mouse (velvet) moved her litter but left 4 babies outside. i put them in the entrance of her new nest and she took them back inside and has had them in there all day. (thank god!) and also Nutmeg (baby eater) had her litter today. There are 7 babies and they are doing very good so far! phewww such a relief! I'm still going to be keeping a very close eye on her though!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

That is good news!


----------

